# Mi mujer o mi esposa



## Hosamsting

Hola, 

Cuál es la diferencia entre decir mi mujer y mi esposa? si usamos mi mujer al hablar sobre la esposa es erróneo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

Hosamsting said:


> Hola,
> 
> Cuál es la diferencia entre decir mi mujer y mi esposa? si usamos mi mujer al hablar sobre la esposa es erróneo?
> 
> Muchas gracias


_Mi mujer_ significa _mi esposa_. De hecho _mi mujer_ es lo que más se usa por aquí.


----------



## hual

Hola
En la Argentina, ambos sustantivos suelen usarse como sinónimos, salvo en el campo jurídico en que se usa "esposa" o "cónyuge".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España lo habitual en el lenguaje coloquial es *mi mujer*.
*Esposa* se reserva para el lenguaje formal o para el lenguaje escrito cuando no se quiere repetir la palabra mujer.

En una conversación normal nadie dice "Fui a cenar con mi esposa".


----------



## Södertjej

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> *Esposa* se reserva para el lenguaje formal o para el lenguaje escrito cuando no se quiere repetir la palabra mujer.


No siempre, en las bodas, que es una ceremonia formal, el sacerdote dice "yo os declaro marido y mujer", no esposa.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Södertjej said:


> No siempre, en las bodas, que es una ceremonia formal, el sacerdote dice "yo os declaro marido y mujer", no esposa.


 

Sí claro.
En el lenguaje formal se pueden usar ambas. No lo dejé claro en mi comentario pero yo también opino que es así. De hecho se usan ambas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Lo que yo quería decir es que aunque son sinónimos, realmente sólo son intercambiables en el lenguaje formal, porque en el lenguaje cotidiano, en el habla coloquial no se usa esposa.


----------



## Södertjej

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo que yo quería decir es que aunque son sinónimos, realmente sólo son intercambiables en el lenguaje formal, porque en el lenguaje cotidiano, en el habla coloquial no se usa esposa.


Sí, en España es así. En otros países sí me da la sensación de que usan esposa de manera más cotidiana. A ver qué nos cuentan.


----------



## Calambur

Hosamsting said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre decir mi mujer y mi esposa? Ninguna.
> ¿Si usamos mi mujer al hablar sobre la esposa es erróneo? No, no es erróneo.





PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo que yo quería decir es que aunque son sinónimos, realmente sólo son intercambiables en el lenguaje formal, porque en el lenguaje cotidiano, en el habla coloquial no se usa esposa.


Hummm... yo diría que en lenguaje formal es preferible esposa... pero estoy de acuerdo en que en el habla coloquial *esposa* no se usa (personalmente, cada vez que oigo "mi esposa quiere (algo)...", "mi esposo y yo salimos a..." y similares, siento que estoy ante una persona pretenciosa -en mi entorno, claro-).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sí se usa esposa en el lenguaje coloquial. Además de mujer también se usa señora:

- Anoche fui con mi señora al teatro.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia sería raro que alguien dijera _mi mujer _para referirse a la esposa, aunque se entendería perfectamente.  

Debe de ser porque muchos hombres tienen varias mujeres, pero sólo una esposa.   Pero pensándolo bien, eso no es único de Colombia sino que ocurre en buena parte del mundo mundial...
_
Mi señora_ sí es bastante común.


----------



## Calambur

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá sí se usa esposa en el lenguaje coloquial. Además de mujer también se usa señora:
> 
> - Anoche fui con mi señora al teatro.


Cierto. Por aquí también dicen "mi señora" (pero no "mi señor"); suena un "piquitín" menos pretencioso que "mi esposo, sa".


----------



## Södertjej

En España eso de "mi señora" es mejor evitarlo, ya que en ciertos ambientes no se considera muy correcto. Una cosa es "el señor xxxx y señora" y otra "mi señora".


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Como mencionó *Toño*, por acá se usan: esposa, mujer, señora.

Cuando llegué a esta zona empezé a escuchar "señora", en el sur no puse atención que tanto la usan.


En lo personal prefiero "mi esposa" para cualquier situación, lenguaje, ambiente, etc. En segundo lugar _utilizaría _"mi mujer", pero no utilizo "mi señora" como sinónimo de esposa.


También lo que me ha tocado escuchar en algunas partes México sin ningún sentido negativo-peyorativo. 

- Vieja (esposa) & viejo (esposo): mi vieja, mi viejo.

- Al esposo se le suele llamar: esposo, marido.  Algunas mujeres usan "mi hombre".



Sin en otras regiones eso se considera de mal gusto, pues para todo hay gusto. Cabe aclarar que son usado en ambientes informales.

Saludos.


----------



## Hosamsting

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
De nuevo veo diferencias entre en habla paisa y el habla santandereana (de mi tierra), en Colombia. Aquí sí se usa "mi mujer", en especial si conviven en unión libre o se sabe que la pareja sostiene relaciones sexuales. Pero también es muy común decir "mi esposa" en contextos coloquiales.

Incluso llegamos a decir "la mujer" en vez de "mi mujer": No, muchachos, no les presto es equipo de sonido... *la mujer* se me puso brava cuando le dije. (Claro, si es una santandereana, lo comprendo).

Y "mi señora" es lo que más les gusta oír a ellas. Cuando presentas a tu mujer, dices: "Le presento a mi señora", demostrando cierto orgullo de tenerla por esposa o compañera sentimental.

Saludos,


----------



## swift

Hola:

En efecto, son sinónimos. Pero comprendo la confusión que se puede producir, ya que una mujer no es necesariamente esposa. 

En Costa Rica:

"Mi mujer" se usa poco. Me refiero a la expresión, no a mi mujer.  

"Mi esposa" no es particularmente formal.

Lo más común es escuchar "mi doña" o "la doña":

- El otro día saqué a la doña a pasear.

Y también es muy común "mi señora", especialmente entre los hombres de más edad.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## piraña utria

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> De nuevo veo diferencias entre en habla paisa y el habla santandereana (de mi tierra), en Colombia. Aquí sí se usa "mi mujer", en especial si conviven en unión libre o se sabe que la pareja sostiene relaciones sexuales. Pero también es muy común decir "mi esposa" en contextos coloquiales.
> 
> Incluso llegamos a decir "la mujer" en vez de "mi mujer": No, muchachos, no les presto es equipo de sonido... *la mujer* se me puso brava cuando le dije. (Claro, si es una santandereana, lo comprendo).
> 
> Y "mi señora" es lo que más les gusta oír a ellas. Cuando presentas a tu mujer, dices: "Le presento a mi señora", demostrando cierto orgullo de tenerla por esposa o compañera sentimental.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola Milton,

También percibo que es el uso cartagenero y barranquillero; usar esposa "de una"  es menos común, obviamente limitado a la pareja matrimonial.

Saludos,


----------



## Milton Sand

Qué bueno, Piraña U, entonces no estoy tan loco .

*Amigos:*
Hosamsting solo necesitaba saber las diferencias entre "mi mujer" y "mi esposa" cuando se refieren a la cónyuge. Nos íbamos desviando del tema cuando empezamos a mencionar los sinóminos de uso local en cada región. 

Ya que "mi mujer" y "mi esposa" —con igual significado y acaso diferente sentido— son de uso general en el mundo hispano (por favor, no piensen en el chiste de swift ), evitemos poner más sinónimos para no enredar a nuestro amigo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## sunRAE

Milton Sand said:


> Y "mi señora" es lo que más les gusta oír a ellas. Cuando presentas a tu mujer, dices: "Le presento a mi señora", demostrando cierto orgullo de tenerla por esposa o compañera sentimental.


 
 

¡Asi es! Concuerdo 100% con usted. ¡Gracias por tu aportación y representarnos a nosotras tan bien! Siempre he pensado que cuando le dices (en cualquier idioma) a tu esposa "mi mujer" denota en cierta forma que es tu propiedad y en mi opinion no es respetuosa...Por otro lado  pero pienso que es digno de notar que las bodas que se realizan en ingles, al fin dicen les presento (disculpen que use el inglés) "man and wife"~"hombre y esposa" cual es el opuesto al lo que se suele escuchar en español~"marido y mujer" Para mí, suena como si uno estuviera casado y el otro/la otra no lo está, no?! jajaja (apenas se me ocurrió este punto curioso)...de todas formas no me gusta ninguna de las dos opciones...los dos estan casados.  A los dos se les puede llamar "cónyuges" como ya se ha mencionado.


----------



## Calambur

sunRAE said:


> Siempre he pensado que cuando le dices (en cualquier idioma) a tu esposa "mi mujer" denota en cierta forma que es tu propiedad y en mi opinion no es respetuosa...


¡Qué notables diferencias de recepción de las palabras veo en este hilo!
Por aquí, según entiendo yo, lo que hace sentir bien a una mujer es que el marido diga "es mi mujer". Resalta la importancia de ser la elegida entre tantísimas otras, y de ser la única (se supone).
Y no tiene nada que ver con la propiedad (además, como contrapartida, ella dirá "mi marido"...).


----------



## Ushuaia

Calambur said:


> ¡Qué notables diferencias de recepción de las palabras veo en este hilo!
> Por aquí, según entiendo yo, lo que hace sentir bien a una mujer es que el marido diga "es mi mujer". Resalta la importancia de ser la elegida entre tantísimas otras, y de ser la única (se supone).
> Y no tiene nada que ver con la propiedad (además, como contrapartida, ella dirá "mi marido"...).



Notables diferencias aun entre compatriotas: yo crecí en un ambiente de clase media en el que "mujer", "esposa" y "señora" eran intercambiables. Es verdad lo que señalaron más arriba acerca del orgullo que denota "señora", pero nunca percibí pretensiones de parte de los que decían "mi esposa".

Últimamente vengo notando, entre parejas jóvenes, que decir "mi mujer" (especialmente cuando se habla con desconocidos) está mal visto, ya que denota una suerte de posesión que no tiene equivalente cuando la que habla es ella: "mi marido" significa "el hombre con el que me casé", no "el hombre que me pertenece". 

Hace poco le pregunté a una chica: "¿vos sos la mujer de x?"; me respondió, con una sonrisa cortante, "no, él es mi marido".


----------



## Calambur

Ushuaia said:


> ...pero nunca percibí pretensiones de parte de los que decían "mi esposa".


Este hilo me resulta muy interesante, de verdad... me dejó pensando y ayer consulté (sin inducir la respuesta) a dos o tres personas que tuve "a mano". Curiosamente, coinciden con lo de pretencioso. ¿Será por el tipo de gente con el que uno se rodea?
Como ejemplo, yo he oído a jueces de la Nación referirse a la esposa como "mi mujer", con toda naturalidad (en charlas informales, por supuesto); pero los tinterillos suelen decir "mi esposo, sa".
(Y en el barrio... ni te cuento).


----------



## Hosamsting

Muchas gracias a todos por enriquecer el tema original con tanta información útil que representan una amplia cultura.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Calambur said:


> Este hilo me resulta muy interesante, de verdad... me dejó pensando y ayer consulté (sin inducir la respuesta) a dos o tres personas que tuve "a mano". Curiosamente, coinciden con lo de pretencioso. ¿Será por el tipo de gente con el que uno se rodea?
> Como ejemplo, yo he oído a jueces de la Nación referirse a la esposa como "mi mujer", con toda naturalidad (en charlas informales, por supuesto); pero los tinterillos suelen decir "mi esposo, sa".
> (Y en el barrio... ni te cuento).


 

En España lo más habitual es decir "mi mujer" que se considera un modo sencillo y nada pretencioso que todo el mundo, de cualquier ámbito puede usar.
Es un término neutro.
El uso de "mi señora" está estigmatizado como de clase baja con pretensiones, aunque se sigue oyendo en boca de personas mayores de origen humilde.
Se supone que la gente humilde se quería dar categoría a sí misma diciendo "mi señora" y por eso en las clases media y alta suena ridículo,aunque años atrás se oía más y es por ello que gente mayor de origen sencillo todavía lo puede usar.
"Mi esposa" suena casi tan formal como un imposible "mi cónyuge".


----------



## Södertjej

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> "Mi esposa" suena casi tan formal como un imposible "mi cónyuge".


Totalmente de acuerdo con toda tu intevención. Sólo matizar que en el caso de "esposa" sí es habitual oír "su esposa" (de usted) en entornos formales. "Su cónyuge" ya suena a juzgado.


----------



## chics

Hola. En Cataluña lo más habitual es "mi mujer" y tampoco nadie dice "mi esposa". Sin embargo, "mi señora" no es nada vulgar ni de clase baja como parece que ocurre en otras partes de España. Al contrario, yo creo que incluso la gente que no lo usa tiende a encontralo mono y entrañable. Tengo la impresión de que aquí se percible de manera más parecida a como lo habeis descrito en Colombia. Lo relaciono sobretodo con gente no muy joven, con hombres que acompañan con el brazo a las mujeres cuando les abren la puerta, o simplemente caballerosos, que están orgullosos de ellas y que no las tienen como una posesión (porque al final "mi mujer" es a lo que más suena, conozco gente joven que utiliza "mi novia", estando casados, o mi amante, mi churri, lo que sea, por no usarlo) sinó como la dueña y señora de su corazón. No me suena a no querer ser servidor sino a lenguaje de trobadores. Y a muchas mujeres les encanta. En cualquier caso, aquí no se aprecia, más bien al contrario, como de clase baja, ni pretencioso, ni pedante ni vulgar.


----------



## Södertjej

chics said:


> En cualquier caso, aquí no se aprecia, más bien al contrario, como de clase baja, ni pretencioso, ni pedante ni vulgar.


Habrá que preguntárselo a la famosa burguesía catalana, a ver qué les parece eso de "mi señora"...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí, entre la "burguesía gallega", que no es tan famosa como la catalana, presentar a tu mujer como tu señora suena actualmente a cachondeo.


----------



## Hosamsting

Gracias a todos por enriquecer el tema.


----------



## Klepteria

Yo soy de México y las tres expresiones son usadas comunmente. Aunque he escuchado posturas de personas inmersas en el debate de la equidad de género que opinan que es mejor decir mi esposa. Ya que ellos piensan que decir mi mujer hace referencia a la propiedad. Como si la otra persona fuera propiedad del que lo afirma. A diferencia del término esposa, que se refiere a una condición o estado civil

Es un debate poco útil, cuestión de suceptibilidades jeje...


----------



## mirx

Klepteria said:


> Yo soy de México y las tres expresiones son usadas comunmente. Aunque he escuchado posturas de personas inmersas en el debate de la equidad de género que opinan que es mejor decir mi esposa. Ya que ellos piensan que decir mi mujer hace referencia a la propiedad. Como si la otra persona fuera propiedad del que lo afirma. A diferencia del término esposa, que se refiere a una condición o estado civil
> 
> Es un debate poco útil, cuestión de suceptibilidades jeje...


 
Eso, que si el hombre dice "mi mujer" todos entienden que es su esposa. Si la mujer habla de "su hombre" inmediatamente se asocia con una relación sexual sin estar casados,  y con esas mujeres normalmente recelosas de sus posesiones.

_"Ni te le acerques porque el es mi hombre"._


----------



## ACQM

sunRAE said:


> ¡Asi es! Concuerdo 100% con usted. ¡Gracias por tu aportación y representarnos a nosotras tan bien! Siempre he pensado que cuando le dices (en cualquier idioma) a tu esposa "mi mujer" denota en cierta forma que es tu propiedad y en mi opinion no es respetuosa...Por otro lado  pero pienso que es digno de notar que las bodas que se realizan en ingles, al fin dicen les presento (disculpen que use el inglés) "man and wife"~"hombre y esposa" cual es el opuesto al lo que se suele escuchar en español~"marido y mujer" Para mí, suena como si uno estuviera casado y el otro/la otra no lo está, no?! jajaja (apenas se me ocurrió este punto curioso)...de todas formas no me gusta ninguna de las dos opciones...los dos estan casados.  A los dos se les puede llamar "cónyuges" como ya se ha mencionado.



Entiendo lo que dice, pero el uso manda, y en España, "mi mujer" es lo que se usa normalmente, los demás sinónimos son formales o forzados, en el habla coloquial, piensa que el femenino de "marido" es "mujer", ya que "esposa" es el de "esposo".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Atención al valor relacional (no posesivo) de mi cuando se usa con nombres de parentesco. Como traductor de latín me encuentro con este problema de traducción todos los días. En latín sólo se usaba el posesivo muy pocas veces y con valor expresivo. En español, por el contrario, su uso es obligado, mecánico. Es entendible que el movimiento feminista rechace la posesividad (yo también comparto esto), pero adjudicar este valor a *mi* con nombres de parentesco dependerá del techo de valores de quien lo use (por lo menos en la actualidad). Es un problema turbio.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, las diferencias de uso son marcadas. Decir _mi esposa_ es lo más común si están efectivamente casados, si no, se usaría _mi mujer_ o _mi compañera_. Ahora también se escucha _mi pareja_ para esos casos.

Decir _mi señora_ es, definitivamente, señal de respeto.

_Mujer _se usa, también, para hablar de quien tiene relaciones con un hombre casado (sin ser la esposa, obviamente). Ejemplo: 

- ¿Sabías que Rosalinda es mujer de Pablo? 
- No puede ser. Ella parece boba, ¡si ese hombre es casado!


----------



## ACQM

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela, las diferencias de uso son marcadas. Decir _mi esposa_ es lo más común si están efectivamente casados, si no, se usaría _mi mujer_ o _mi compañera_. Ahora también se escucha _mi pareja_ para esos casos.
> 
> Decir _mi señora_ es, definitivamente, señal de respeto.
> 
> _Mujer _se usa, también, para hablar de quien tiene relaciones con un hombre casado (sin ser la esposa, obviamente). Ejemplo:
> 
> - ¿Sabías que Rosalinda es mujer de Pablo?
> - No puede ser. Ella parece boba, ¡si ese hombre es casado!



En España jamás he oído ese uso a "mujer" aunque sí a "hombre" siempre en un contexto algo dramatizado como de copla. En España "mi mujer" implica estar casados, sino será "novia", "pareja", "compañera" o incluso "parienta" -este es vulgar, casi humorístico, y se usa entre casados o no-.


----------



## Södertjej

Camilo1964 said:


> - ¿Sabías que Rosalinda es mujer de Pablo?


La mujer del teniente francés  

Coincido con ACQM en que aquí no lo decimos así, de hecho la novela se quedó con ese título y en España parece que la señora estaba casada con el teniente en cuestión, así pues aquí se perdió todo el significado del original.


----------



## chics

Södertjej said:


> Habrá que preguntárselo a la famosa burguesía catalana, a ver qué les parece eso de "mi señora"...


Jordi Pujol y Maragall lo usan. De otros políticos y personalidades (que no sé si entran en "burguesía catalana") me suena oirlo, y verlo transcrito en entrevistas y diría que si luego hay un titular o un comentario al respecto de un periodista, éste lo traduce a "mi mujer", que entiendo que suena menos coloquial y más neutro. No sé si me explico, algo así como: Titular: "la mujer de Pujol se tira sola en paracaídas", dentro del artículo: blablabla... Periodista: "Y a Usted que le parece?", JP: "Mire, lo que hace mi señora me parece siempre bien, pero yo no me voy a tirar".

Igual es algo más de ciudades grandes, en las que el feudalismo no fue tan atroz y no se asocia tanto a señores y esclavos, pero eso ya no lo sé.


----------



## SDLX Master

Alguna vez leí una calcomanía en la parte posterior de un vehículo que decía: *"Soy soltero. La casada es mi mujer"*. Más allá de la ironía de la oración, creo que la distinción entre ambos términos es clara.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Calambur said:


> Hummm... yo diría que en lenguaje formal es preferible esposa... pero estoy de acuerdo en que en el habla coloquial *esposa* no se usa (personalmente, cada vez que oigo "mi esposa quiere (algo)...", "mi esposo y yo salimos a..." y similares, siento que estoy ante una persona pretenciosa -en mi entorno, claro-).


 
Yo cuando oigo "mi esposa" siento que estoy ante un paleto pedante y cuando oigo "mi señora" solamente ante un paleto.


----------



## Södertjej

Sólo por matizar, en España es perfectamente correcto referirse a alguien en cuanto a tratamiento como D. Nombre Apellido y señora. Lo estigmatizado es decir "*mi* señora".


----------



## Calambur

Ibermanolo said:


> Yo cuando oigo "mi esposa" siento que estoy ante un paleto pedante y cuando oigo "mi señora" solamente ante un paleto.


Gracias por decirlo, *Ibermanolo*. Empezaba a creer que era la única que lo entendía así.


----------



## Södertjej

Eso mismo ya lo dijo Pablo de Soto muy claramente unos mensajes atrás.


----------



## SDLX Master

Södertjej said:


> Sólo por matizar, en España es perfectamente correcto referirse a alguien en cuanto a tratamiento como D. Nombre Apellido y señora. Lo estigmatizado es decir "*mi* señora".


 
¡Vaya que los idiomas son fascinantes! Decir "*mi señora*" en el Perú es perfectamente correcto, socialmente aceptable y coloquial.


----------



## Calambur

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> "Mi esposa" suena casi tan formal como un imposible "*mi cónyuge*".


¡Mi cónyuge!... yo lo digo en broma, y me divierto viendo las caras que me ponen (después de todo, es verdad: soportamos el mismo yugo).


----------



## psyphorik

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola, estoy adaptando una traducción a español argentino y me topé con esta pregunta. 

¿Qué es mas común para los argentinos? Decir ¿“mi mujer” o “mi esposa”? tengo una pareja de argentinos que son vecinos míos y dicen “mi mujer/marido”, sin embargo no sé si sea lo mas correcto.

El contexto es un sitio de citas, podemos decir que te metes al sitio para buscar "mujer" o "esposa"...

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Calambur

Ya lo he explicado allí y sostengo lo dicho: en el ambiente donde me muevo (ver perfil), lo más habitual y menos pretencioso es decir "mi mujer/mi marido".
Pero no todos opinan lo mismo.

Sin embargo, para incluir en un buscador como palabra clave, tal vez te convenga "esposa".


----------



## SDLX Master

Tengo entendido que de manera coloquial suelen decir "mi mujer", "mi señora", pero no frecuentemente mi esposa.
Sería interesante que algún forero de la hermana república albiceleste confirme, desmienta y/o aumente el concepto.


----------



## guilleu9

Las palabras _"marido" y "mujer" _son bastante coloquiales, en cambio "esposa" y "esposo", son más universales.


----------



## psyphorik

Calambur said:


> Ya lo he explicado allí y sostengo lo dicho: en el ambiente donde me muevo (ver perfil), lo más habitual y menos pretencioso es decir "mi mujer/mi marido".
> Pero no todos opinan lo mismo.
> 
> Sin embargo, para incluir en un buscador como palabra clave, tal vez te convenga "esposa".




¡Gracias! Igualmente aqui se dice mas "mi mujer" pero a veces se percibe como algo "machista".

No era por palabra clave pero si me viene bien para el articulo.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Calambur said:


> Cierto. Por aquí también dicen "mi señora" (pero no "mi señor"); suena un "piquitín" menos pretencioso que "mi esposo, sa".




¿Y los gauchos todavía dicen "mi china"?   Bueno,  acá en Chile normalmente dicen "mi señora."


----------



## Mate

Vell Bruixot said:


> ¿Y los gauchos todavía dicen "mi china"?   Bueno,  acá en Chile normalmente dicen "mi señora."


Gauchos, pero lo que se dice gauchos de ley, ya casi no quedamos, y de los pocos que quedan solo dicen "mi china" aquellos que están casados con una mujer de esa nacionalidad


----------



## clares3

Calambur said:


> Ya lo he explicado allí y sostengo lo dicho: en el ambiente donde me muevo (ver perfil), lo más habitual y menos pretencioso es decir "mi mujer/mi marido".
> Pero no todos opinan lo mismo.
> 
> Sin embargo, para incluir en un buscador como palabra clave, tal vez te convenga "esposa".


Igual por acá, con la variante coloquial "mi parienta" y la más radical "mi contraria".


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Ya lo he explicado allí y sostengo lo dicho: en el ambiente donde me muevo (ver perfil), lo más habitual y menos pretencioso es decir "mi mujer/mi marido".
> Pero no todos opinan lo mismo.
> 
> Sin embargo, para incluir en un buscador como palabra clave, tal vez te convenga "esposa".


 


Seguramente en el ambiente donde se mueve *Calambur*, la gente _bian_ de Buenos Aires (es decir la que vive en el llamado "triángulo" limitado por las Avdas. del Libertador, Coronel Díaz y Santa Fe), y por réplica la de todo el país que trata de imitar a los porteños, dice "mi mujer", "mi marido". (Constato un hecho, no hay ningún insidia en la información *Calambur, *no pretendo "peliar"! ). 

Como dice también *Calambur* "mi esposo/a" lo dicen los tinterillos y aquellos que sin pertenecer al susodicho triángulo "quieren hacer como que.." y creen que es más solemne y formal decir _esposo/a_. Cuando se den cuenta que los del triángulo hablan diferente y los imiten, éstos seguramente cambiarán y dirán "esposo/a" para diferenciarse. 
Imitación de las costumbres o moda que le dicen....

(Yo para imitar y tener la sensación de "pertenecer", también digo "mi mujer").

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Seguramente en el ambiente donde se mueve *Calambur*, la gente _bian_ de Buenos Aires (es decir la que vive en el llamado "triángulo" limitado por las Avdas. del Libertador, Coronel Díaz y Santa Fe),...
> Ojalá pudiera vivir en ese barrio -no me da el cuero- no por "pertenecer" sino porque me parece más lindo que San Cristóbal, donde vivo.
> Pero circulo por distintos lugares, y mis orejas van siempre paradas.
> 
> (Yo para imitar y tener la sensación de "pertenecer", también digo "mi mujer").
> Yo -creo que ya lo he dicho- para diferenciarme de todos, digo "mi cónyuge" (y de paso se me sonríen, que no está mal).


----------

